# Webasto dualtop heater Problem !!



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

I purchased a brand new Kentucky Motorhome in November 2009 we started to get problems with the heater, as listed below, as you will see the dates and trouble i have can anybody help with the problems,

30/04/2010 – Away for weekend , All ok

31/05/2010 - Away for the weekend, turned heater on and it smoked on and off most of the weekend, dark blue smoke and very smelly, got told by fellow camper it stinks and was making them feel sick with the fumes when parked next to us, they ended up moving to a different pitch,

25/06/2010 – Away for weekend, heater very smelly and some smoke at points,

04/07/2010 – Away no heating, no hot water, fan running no heat, switching it off and on, then it worked,

17/07/2010 – Away for 2 weeks, smoking a lot and getting 6 flashing lights reset ok , would work on hot water only @40c but not on 70c water, did’nt need the heating on but tried that as well, worked with on problems, left the thermostat turned down, 

13/08/2010 - Away for weekend 2 then 1 flashing lights, reset a few times over the weekend, Still smells of Derv maybe on start up, if it starts, no heat on the Friday night at all, gave up and in the morning it worked,

24/08/2010 – Away in Belgium then Europe, parked on hard standing came back and big puddle of water underneath, phone Webasto for advise, cap seal on heater leaking, replaced seal with silicon and carried on, no further problem in that week, 

04/09/2010 – Check the Motorhome over and see the red light flashing 5 times, Sent email on 12/09/2010 to get somebody to fix it,

13/09/2010 – Dropped at Agent for repair, heater packed up, They found a fuse blown, ( Have to arrange time of work to drop off and collect,)

14/09/2010 – Collected from Agent and it was working when we left,

17/09/2010 – Away on field at show, no heat fan running, no heat in exhaust, 2 hours later fan still running no heat, Green light stuck on heater with heater switched to off position, so i disconnected battery to shut off, reconnected battery and heater was off, no heat or water all weekend, 

Tried to test it when i got home and it worked on Monday, Tuesday it 2 hrs to get any heat, Wednesday locked out, reset and still didn’t work, i tried various times and it worked on hot water @40c , Switched to heating and water and locked out, i kept trying for the next week in between speaking to Bob the agent, it worked when it wanted to, 29/09/2010 phoned Martin @ MJR Motorhome for some advise and was given a Mobile phone number for A Bloke at WEBASTO ( i have mislaid this number but the last digits of his office number were the same as his mobile no) i asked Martin @ MJR if he had had any trouble with the heaters, and he told me yes, He Told me to call this bloke and ask if he will get somebody come out and sort it, This call to Martin was in case of desperate needs because I’m now getting fed up with Webasto’s excuses,

01/10/2010 – Away at show in field, Worked ok but hot water very airy hot and full of bubbles, not the first time we have noticed the water bubbly, Please note this is not air in system more like oxygen in Hot water or it has boiled,

19/10/2010 – Your agent called round to mine to plug in a computer and down load the info to pass on to you,

29/10/2010 – Away for the weekend and all working ok, but could smell diesel fumes very bad sometimes,

05/11/2010 – Left heater on low and it was locked out on Saturday morning, reset, later in the day checked it and it was working then turned it down , on Monday and it was on lockout 1 light flashing again, 

08/11/2010 – Called Webasto and spoke to Derek i was told that the man who would deal with the problem was off ( Jeremy ) i asked if somebody could call me back, Derek took my phone number and said they will call me, maybe I’m one person in your list of Technical problems, maybe your understaffed in the technical department or maybe your product is not very reliable and they are too busy to help me out,

10/11/2010 – Later in the afternoon i called Webasto to find out what’s going on with my heater bear in mind it was plugged into a computer for the fault testing, I was told they didn’t have the report and would i ask there agent to resent the report,
Later in the week – I called on the direct no and got answer machine so left a message for somebody to call me back,

We have had conversations about the position of the diesel supply pipe from the tank to your heater and i believe it is in the return, information i have found is that they do that for a failsafe because the pickup pipe is a ¼ of the tank from the bottom, so it trips the heater before you run the Motorhome dry of derv, 

My answer was why did it work fine for the first few months and not now ?????

My wife don’t want to use the Motorhome and i have been away to the local shows on my own and she brings the car so she can travel home if it is playing up, This is a big investment for my family of 50k and i feel as if you are dealing with this problem in the wrong way, if you can’t fix it ! change it and get rid of me, 

90% of the time it is full of Diesel always, when we return home I fill it up on the way back, 

Now it’s getting cold and we are planning on taking the Motorhome to Ski for Xmas and it will be very cold with a faulty heater, we need to get this replaced in time to get it tested,
and I still have got a heater that don’t work correctly and can’t rely on it for this very important time, COLD,


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Willysjeep

You sound to be having a real saga with the Webasto.

Your dealer should be able to sort it but if you want another opinion we felt that Pete, in the workshop, at PB Auto Electrics (Mansfield) 01623659311 was very knowledgable. He certainly left us feeling confident and so far all is well. 

Nick at VanBitz did offer assistance to you at the end of my previous post, not sure if you rang him.

Hope you get things sorted and if nothing else this will bump your question up.

Jan


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Could you confirm that it is only code's 1 & 6 you have seen so far to date?

Code 1 being a "Non Start after 2 attempts".

Code 6 being a strange one as never had a "Overtemp of Water" code come up before???

Looking at this very quickly, I would assume it to be a possible burner related issue as system seem to smoke excessive on start-up? Could you also confirm which fuse (5, 10 or 15A) that blew, as this may give me a bit of a clue on what is going on.

Rgs

Nick


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I never should have said our Webasto was OK

We've had the water drained and the heating just on low 230v until today and no problem. Today we decided to get ready for our trip starting Wednesday, following the instructions in the book we put water into the boiler and set the unit on Heating and water after 2 or 3 minutes flashing red light and fault 08. Reset and tried to get diesel to work again 3 mins and fault 08 - at this point not sure what husband did but he was locked out. So took out 15amp fuse and tried again. Worked for 10 mins so left it. Brian went out 08 fault again. Again tried both diesel and 230 and fault 08. Tried with water only and it's OK after 20mins.

Will ring PB Autoelectrics tomorrow but can anyone help?

Jan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if the boiler might have air in it. Have you run a good quantity of water through the hot taps to remove air locks? Alan.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Alan, have run some water through and it's running smoothly. Water only at 40 is still on. We're off to Spain Friday - typical!

Jan


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Try removing and replacing the fuses 5-10-15 and refit 5-10-15. You will have to set all the date and time settings on the display.
It is also worth checking the 10amp fuse and holder as;

A) The Fuse may be blown
B) Check the connections going into the fuse holder, as they may have come loose (common fault with factory installations but still worth taking a look).

Code 8 relates to the main blown air fan motor. Is your heater an internal or external installation? If you can see the heater, check the fan on the side where the water pipes go into the heater and see if the fan freely rotates or not.

You can either contact your installation engineer, or if you're stuck please feel free to PM/email/phone me.

(01823 353235/[email protected] if you need them :wink 

Rgs

Nick


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't bother with the dealers, ring Webasto direct and ask for either Paul Gofton or Robert Eames. They are the movers and shakers at the UK side of things.
After suffering all and more of what you have described, it was only after intervention by a properly trained factory trained fitter that my problems were solved. 
Most problems are the result of poor installation either by a converter or a dealer. They dual top is a complicated piece of kit and I am afraid they are being fitted by some people that think that they can integrate them into a motorhome with the understanding of how they work.
I hope that you get your problems solved quickly and effectively so you can enjoy your motorhome.
Please PM me if you need any advice on how to deal with the factory.
Bob


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Nick

Thank you for your help, it was the 10A Fuse. We've had heating/water on for 30 mins both on electric and diesel and so far so good. It's on at present and we are in and out packing and sorting.

It must have been filling the water tank which gave us the problem. We thought we'd followed instructions to the letter but we probably interpretated them wrongly. The water will not be drained again until next winter as we are heading to Spain.

Again thank you.

Jan


----------

